# M2 SSD 960 Evo zu langsam



## chavalito67 (2. Februar 2018)

Hi an alle,

irgendwie ist meine M2 SSD 960 Evo zu langsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVMe Treiber ist aktuell, sowie die Firmware auch.
Laut Samsung Magician ist die Anbindung PCI Gen 3x4 auch korrekt.

Was könnte ich noch machen bzw. was läuft da falsch?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
chavalito


----------



## NatokWa (2. Februar 2018)

Also : Ich habe die gleiche SSD , natürlich auch per PCIe 3.0x4 bzw NVMe 1.2 angebunden und sie ist insgesammt langsamer als deine . Würde mir da keine Sorgen machen .
Lustig finde ich nur das die bei DIR in der auswahl als SCSI angegeben wird .....


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2018)

Meltdown/Spectre-Updates installiert?

Falls ja: Dann ist das normal, die Übertragungsraten sehr schneller  NVME-SSDs brechen durch die Sicherheitsupdates massiv ein.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (2. Februar 2018)

chavalito67 schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> 
> irgendwie ist meine M2 SSD 960 Evo zu langsam.



Wie Incredible Alc schon schrieb, könnten die Patches gegen Spectre und Meltdown die Ursache sein. Aber spürst du denn überhaupt etwas davon, dass deine SSD so "langsam" ist oder stört dich nur die Länge der Benchmarkbalken? Ich wette, die Antwort lautet: "Gefühlt ist das System so schnell wie immer." Bei SSD´s ist es komplett egal, ob ein synthetischer Benchmark nun 500, 1000 oder 2000 Mb/s angibt, in der Praxis ist entweder keinerlei Geschwindigkeitsvorteil vorhanden oder er liegt im einstelligen Sekundenbereich. Also ist alles in bester Ordnung. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## drstoecker (2. Februar 2018)

Hatte vor kurzem auch noch so werte, nachdem ich das System neu aufgesetzt habe läuft das Teil wieder volle pulle. Aber ehrlich gesagt merkste das eh nicht, ist nur kosmetisch quasi und kopfsache.


----------



## chavalito67 (3. Februar 2018)

Alles klar, dann nehme ich das so an 

Jetzt habe ich noch 2 Fragen:

Auf der M2 ist auch Windoof installiert, brauche bis zum booten ca. 35 Seks. davon sind ca. 30 im POST- ab dem Windows-Startbildschirm geht es eigtl ratzfatz. Habe gelesen, dass das an den X299-Boards liegt, stimmt das?
Dann die andere Frage wäre, manchmal aktualisieren sich auf dem Desktop die Icons, als müssten sie neu geladen wären, verwundert mich ein wenig- was könnte das sein?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Februar 2018)

Konkret zum X299-Board kann ich nichts sagen, aber je mehr Ausstattung ein Mainboard hat, desto länger kann der Bootvorgang dauern, denn die ganzen Onboard-Geräte wollen ja auch initialisiert werden und ein x299-Board dürfte ja gut ausgestattet sein. Es kann helfen, alles auszuschalten, was du nicht brauchst. Das sollte man sowieso tun, weil aktivierte aber ungenutze Onboard-Chips ja auch Strom brauchen. Außerdem findet man in den Einstellungen des UEFI in der Regel Optionen, die den Bootvorgang beschleunigen, indem sie manche Selbsttests verkürzen oder ganz auslassen. Das hat nach meiner Erfahrung keine Nachteile, verkürzt je nach Board die Bootzeit aber ganz enorm. Zu den Icons kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## drstoecker (3. Februar 2018)

Also ich brauche exakt 15sec vom powerknopf bis auf dem Desktop. AsRock Killer x370.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2018)

chavalito67 schrieb:


> Habe gelesen, dass das an den X299-Boards liegt, stimmt das?



Das ist generell bei HEDT-Plattformen so dass die im Schnitt länger brauchen bis die Initialisierungen alle durch sind. X299 genau wie X99 davor und X79 davor und auch Threadripper-Bretter.
Die Boards sind einfach in allen Belangen "dicker" aufgebaut als die normalen Consumerboards (Z370, X370,...). Besonders bei großen RAM-Mengen kanns länger dauern. Ich hab 8x8 GB drin und vom anschalten bis zum POST dauert das auch mal 5-10 Sekunden.

Was die Icons angeht: Das kann ein automatischer Neustart der explorer.exe sein wenn was schiefgelaufen ist (Windows verrät nicht mehr wenn ein prozess abschmiert der grade nichts systemrelevantes getan hat, der wird einfach beendet und neu gestartet ohne dass der Nutzer es bemerken soll - wenns der explorertask ist sieht mans halt kurz weil die Desktopoberfläche neu geladen wird - das wird beim booten durch den "willkommen"-Screen verdeckt ). Das ist aber eine Software/Windowsfrage und hat nichts mit der Hardware zu tun.


----------

